#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Seeking for a Drilling job or whatever that is suitable for my qualification

## orbaxy

I am a Petroleum Engineering Technology graduate. with valid wellCAP IADC certification and OSHA construction safety certification. don't have a field experience but needs a job. what is my best shot? ... somebody help!!!

See More: Seeking for a Drilling job or whatever that is suitable for my qualification

----------

